# Part Loan  - definition?



## Noodlejaffa (9 February 2007)

What would you say would be involved if someone part-loaned a horse?

How much financial contribution would you expect, how much riding do you think you would get and how much in the way of stable duties is reasonable to ask for?


----------



## lucysnapshot (9 February 2007)

id say minimum £25 a week for 2-5 days riding


----------



## annaellie (9 February 2007)

When I  part loaned my mare, the girl payed 25 pw and had set days which i give her four and on them days she had to do all stable care, I just halfed the livery cost


----------



## fairhill (9 February 2007)

It depends on the individual. 
I part-loaned a horse whilst I was at school. We split the rent, hay, bedding and shoeing bills half way. Owner paid for feed and any veterinary treatment. I had another horse at the stables so was there every day anyway, and I rode my part loan most days, and owner rode a couple of times a week (in the afternoons). We split the stable duties, but she probably did more than me as she was first up every day, and I'd finish him off.

A good way to work it the financial out would be to figure out cost per week, divide it by 7 for daily cost and mulitply it by how ever many days they are helping and riding.


----------



## Sal_E (9 February 2007)

It's whatever you want it to be! It doesn't have to be a 50/50 split - it whatever suits the individuals concerned.


----------



## WishfulThinker (9 February 2007)

I am hoping to put Beau on share soon, but before it was 50% of all costs - minus insurance which i pay. And riding split 50/50. Currently have 2 girls who help ride him and they will be getting 1 day a week as they like to mad things like jump big!  So will be 3 days for me and 3 for the sharer.


----------



## fizz-tally (9 February 2007)

i was asking £80 per month for 4 days riding but found someone who seems like she will bond well with jay,but she couldnt pay the £80 so dropped it to £50 &amp; she will do 2 days 1 week &amp; 3 or 4 the next.

she is doing half days so i will turn out 1 day &amp; do my other one &amp; she will do jay &amp; bring both in,then other day she will turn other out &amp; do jay &amp; i will bring both in


----------

